# I feel like. ..



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel like doing something exciting this weekend. 

Like mountain biking down a Pyramid !!!

Any suggestions :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My suitcases need to be unpacked


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My suitcases need to be unpacked


You'd let me rustle through your bags!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> You'd let me rustle through your bags!!!!!




hey I am used to man servants lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MassEgypt said:


> How old r u guys




before or after my botox injections?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MassEgypt said:


> After. who cares about before.



The doctor swears I will be 36 again


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Good on ya, Maiden!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MassEgypt said:


> How old r u guys


Me I am 21 

How old do you think we are??


----------



## andyandyandy (Aug 17, 2012)

So one is 21 the other is over 36. interesting.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

andyandyandy said:


> So one is 21 the other is over 36. interesting.


Are there posts "missing" in this thread or is my system playing up :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Are there posts "missing" in this thread or is my system playing up :confused2:


nothing missing that I know of..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> nothing missing that I know of..


what about posts by MassEgypt ????:confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> what about posts by MassEgypt ????:confused2:


All still there as far as i can see....the gremlins are at work in your house


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> All still there as far as i can see....the gremlins are at work in your house


err post #5 says .......

Quote:
Originally Posted by MassEgypt 
How old r u guys


before or after my botox injections?

but which post no is the MassEgypt one :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Posts by MassEgypt were deleted. In other topics as well. Not sure why. He is interesting.
He either deleted them or they were deleted by MaidenScotland.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

same thing on my laptop and phone can only see posts by "MassEgypt" when they are used in quoted replies from others?! ...strange!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry yes they have gone ...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I strongly suspect that Mass Egypt and ashton4 are the same person!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> I strongly suspect that Mass Egypt and ashton4 are the same person!




Multiple ids is a problem we have, or at least it is till we sort it out.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Multiple ids is a problem we have, or at least it is till we sort it out.




....Or multiple personalities!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Multiple ids is a problem we have, or at least it is till we sort it out.


and sort it out we do....cos we are clever :wink:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry yes they have gone ...


I hate to say "I told you so" but I


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I strongly suspect that Mass Egypt and ashton4 are the same person!


Come on guys wakey wakey.

Mass E is our good old friend Horus.


----------

